
Show HN: Create Your Own Million Dollar Homepage on Ethereum Blockchain - takeshi_w
https://themillionetherhomepage.com/
======
takeshi_w
Author here. This is a personal advertising platform. Whenever I write a post
on the web, I put a link to this page. This way my advertisers get traffic,
and I receive funding for my future projects (and charity).

I would like anybody to be able to do the same. Or maybe invent other use
cases. Here is the source code: [https://github.com/porobov/million-ether-
homepage-2-contract...](https://github.com/porobov/million-ether-
homepage-2-contract/). It is well documented and can be used for education
(smart contract upgradeability, oracles, ERC-721 token, web3).

The project is called The Million Ether Homepage. It is like the well-known
Million Dollar Homepage but with some blockchain-powered cool features: \- buy
pixels and own them for life (or for as long as Ethereum is available) \- sell
or rent pixels out with no commission \- put ads to the pixels you own and
replace it anytime \- trade pixels through 3rd party decentralized exchanges
(ERC721 token standard implemented). \- the price for a 10x10 pixels block
starts with $1 and doubles every 10% sold.

The first version was launched back in 2016. It collected $11k for charity.
This version also sends 80% of income to charity.

It is at Minimal Viable Product stage and a bit clumsy. You'll need Metamask
extension for your browser and some ether.

Would love to hear your thoughts.

------
zunzun
Your 20 percent tax on charity collections seems steep, was this made clear to
the people who made donations?

~~~
takeshi_w
Yes, the price is $1 for 10x10 pixels block. It is very clear for users. They
need to query the price in ETH. They pay only $1. It is me who gets only 20
cents out of it.

~~~
zunzun
My question was whether it was made clear that you took 20 percent of the
donations.

~~~
takeshi_w
I never asked for donations. I sell pixels and then forward part of my income
to charity. I think I described it quite clearly. Is there a place in the docs
or at the page which you think may be understood in a wrong way?

~~~
zunzun
Thank you kindly for the excellent reply, it is certainly sufficient for my
understanding.

~~~
takeshi_w
Thank you for your interest!

